# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  الاصدارالجديد من اقوى برامج تشغيل الملتيميديا

## s3ana

*الاصدار الجديد من أقوى برنامج تشغيل الملتيميديا (بلا منازع)* 

*KMPlayer* 

*2.9.3.1444 Beta*

في اصدارته الجديدة 
 

للتحميل :
http://www.kmplayer.com/beta/kmp.zip 
ولتحميل المزيد من الاشكال والثيم للبرنامج من هنا :
http://www.kmplayer.com/forums/

----------

